# dyndns



## Wolfsbein (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
ich habe mir die ca. 20 Threads zum Thema durchgelesen, komme aber trotzdem nicht weiter . Meine dyndns.org Adresse kann ich anpingen, der Router (Netgear RP614) meldet sich also korrekt an. Auf meinem WinXP läuft ein Apache 1.3 auf Port 80. Zusätzlich hört er noch über Listen 80. Aus dem internen Netzwerk kann ich problemlos auf den Apache zugreifen. Von außen, also über die dyndns.org Adresse geht es nicht. Im Router habe ich den Port 80 auf meinen Rechner weitergeleitet und die WinXP Firewall ist aus. Jetzt bin ich mit meiner Weisheit am Ende. Was könnte es noch sein? Danke.


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch hinzufügen, dass mir ein netstat -a u.a. das liefert:

```
TCP    3GHzHT:http            3GHzHT:0               ABHÖREN
```
Sollte da nicht eher 3GHzHT:80 stehen?


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass man von außen auf die Adresse zugreifen kann. Nur ich kann es nicht von meinem eigenen Rechner. Ein Ping oder Tracert geht jedoch nicht von außen.
Und jetzt habe ich gleich noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich dem Apache über eine .htaccess Datei sagen, dass Zugriffe von allen IPs außer localhost und einer zweiten Netzwerkadresse in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis geleitet wird? Danke.
Bisher habe ich ein 

```
Deny from all
Allow from 127.0.0.1
Allow from 192.168.0.3
```
im Root verzeichnis.


----------



## ultrasonic (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
kurze zwischenfrage ?

Hast Du auch einen Virtual Host eingetragen oder nur den Port 80 geroutet.


MfG
Ultrasonic


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ultrasonic _
> *..Hast Du auch einen Virtual Host eingetragen oder nur den Port 80 geroutet...*


Wie meinst du das? Ich kann im Router nur einen Port weiterleiten. Und in der httpd.conf habe ich keinen eingetragen. Warum auch, wenn es geht?


----------



## ultrasonic (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass man von außen auf die Adresse zugreifen kann. *



Sorry hatte ich überlesen

Meinte außerdem Virtual Server nicht virtual Host

MfG
Ultrasonic


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. Januar 2004)

Zu deiner Frage im 2. Post:

Wenn der Port ein bekannter Port ist, (wie z.B. http = 80) dann wird gleich die Beschreibung hingeschrieben, und nicht der Port.


----------



## Wolfsbein (10. Januar 2004)

Das ganze funktioniert jetzt. Nur von mir aus nicht. Wahrscheinlich liegt das an meinem NAT Router, der nicht damit zurechtkommt, dass er eine Anfrage an sich selbst weiterleiten soll.


----------



## Jonas_Quinn (14. Juli 2005)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Wollte jetzt nur keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Ich hab alle Einstellungen übernommen, wie sie im tutorial (http://wilma.asthma-hilfe.de/netgear614/index.html) angegeben sind. Trotzdem kann ich die Seiten bzw. den Server nur intern erreichen (also nur über localhost). Auch von vom Internet sind die Seiten nicht zu erreichen.
Sobald ich jedoch den Router weglasse und direkt vom PC zum DSL-Modem gehen, funktioniert es.
Es dürfte also am Router liegen. Der ist wie es auch oben steht ein Netgear RP614(v1) mit neuester Firmware.


----------

